# In the Shadow of Swords by Val Gunn



## vgunn

Title: *In the Shadow of Swords*
Author(s): *Val Gunn*
Publication Date: *February 28, 2011*
Publisher: *Errant Press*
Format: *Hardcover, eBook, audiobook*
ISBN: *0615232698*
Price: *$24.95*

Logline: _When the assassin Ciris Sarn, murders Hiril Altaïr, he leaves behind the legendary Books of Promise. They come into the hands of Hiril's vengeful widow, Marin, and she becomes a target even as she hunts for her husband's murderer. Meanwhile, Fajeer Dassai, a brutal kingmaker, plots to retrieve the fabled treasure to make himself wealthy beyond imagination. His only obstacle is Pavanan Munif, a capable, but drug-addicted tracker. Soon assassins, sheikhs, spies, and viziers are all embroiled in a potentially world-shattering conspiracy weaving to showdown where violence and murder is the only path to true redemption._

Link:Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Swords-Val-Gunn/dp/0615232698/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298932092&sr=8-1

Link to author's website: http://valgunn.com

Critical Review: _he killing of Hiril Altaïr by legendary assassin Ciris Sarn results in his being hunted by the victim's widow. At the heart of the matter are four books whose pages contain knowledge of a conspiracy that may have world-shattering consequences._*VERDICT Strong storytelling and vivid characters make this a good choice for most fantasy adventure readers.*
-- LIBRARY JOURNAL


----------



## vgunn




----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Congratulations, Val.  It all looks very good.


----------



## Arkose

as a heads up I click on your link to the website and it seems to freak out my browser, seems that there are too many http:// but it could be my machine being bad. Stupid technology.

Congratulations on the book, the logline makes it sound very intriguing.


----------



## vgunn

Arkose said:


> as a heads up I click on your link to the website and it seems to freak out my browser, seems that there are too many http:// but it could be my machine being bad. Stupid technology.
> 
> Congratulations on the book, the logline makes it sound very intriguing.



Hope you will get a chance to read it. I am looking into changing from such a flash-heavy website to something more technology friendly.


----------



## vgunn

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Congratulations, Val.  It all looks very good.



Thank you very much Teresa.


----------



## Culhwch

That's a gorgeous-looking book, Val. Love the map, and the interior design. This is something I'd definitely pick up and would tempt me in a bookstore.


----------

